
Which big/well-known companies have remote workers? - afar858
Hi HN, I&#x27;m interested in trying remote working. I started looking at job ads and I&#x27;m getting the impression that the only companies that hire remote workers tend to be startups or small companies. Is that accurate?<p>If you&#x27;ve worked remotely for a big company, what did you think of it?
======
liquidcool
Definitely more rare. Yahoo famously brought in remote workers/telecommuters
because they felt it wasn't working.

You might want to look for companies that believe in a ROWE: results-only work
environment. These are the ones with unlimited PTO. Best Buy corporate was the
first to popularize it.

I'm doing some recruiting for a startup that will consider remote if you've
got very relevant experience (in this case, are a Spark committer). It can
also be that way on the domain side of things.

For instance, I just told a friend who needs to find work fast to contact his
company's competitors. In this case, there is no danger of IP theft (and I'd
never recommend doing anything unethical) since they are botching up the tech
pretty badly, hence the desire to leave. Would be worth it to snag a top
technologist at your competitor, even if s/he's remote.

